# Tip Repairs



## Dave Martell (Apr 3, 2015)

There is almost never a reason to repair a broken tip from the edge. Always do the repair from the spine - this is free steel - the edge costs performance when adjusted. 

The below picture shows a repair of a pretty decent sized broken tip. The edge was never touched, the profile of the blade remains in tact, and the blade retains it's thinness above the edge. 

Since most tip breaks are VERY small you should not be able to even notice the change in blade shape like shown in the below picture. Yet another reason to leave the edge alone when repairing tips.


----------



## gic (Apr 3, 2015)

Great advice!


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 3, 2015)

Nice work, Dave. And your treatment of the spine looks nicer then the original shape.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 3, 2015)

WildBoar said:


> And your treatment of the spine looks nicer then the original shape.




It looked like the owner had attempted to start a repair with a stone making the flat spot on the spine. I see that often...LOL


----------



## Godslayer (Apr 3, 2015)

Great advice. I did this recently when I dropped my knife in the sink. Reprofiled the knife using a sharpie and took her off using sandpaper. Attacking from the blade seemed one dangerous and two I'd loss more active working space.


----------



## jphy (Apr 3, 2015)

This isn't impossible to do with a stone, however you must continuously rock the knife while traversing the stone. I normally use the side of my giant 300 grit stone heh.


----------

